# Tractor (hp) size



## HunterMyers (Dec 21, 2011)

Good Afternoon Guys, first post on here. What hp size tractor do you all think i will need to pull/run a NH 499 or a Hesston 1120 and then to load 1200# round bales on a trailer? Thanks, Jay


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably a minimum of 60 pto horses and 80 or more would be better.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

Jay
To opperate the 499, New Holland recomends at least 60 hp. A farmer I use to help had one and I was always impressed by these machines. He had a 150 hp tractor on it which was more than enough power, but when you got on to side hills the weight of that bigger tractor was nice to keep the mower anchored.
I have loaded hundreds of big round bales in the 1500-1800lb range with a 2-105 white (105hp) with a westendorf loader with out any problems on semi drop decks.
Hope my experiences can help you out.
Ryan


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

There appears to be widespread opinion that you always need a much larger tractor than what's really required but here's another viewpoint. My tractor is rated at 62 pto hp and I recently started using a Vermeer TM800 trail mower. Vermeer says the mower needs 60 hp minimum and I'm working on hills. When I voiced my concern to the Vermeer dealer, he asked if my tractor is 4wd (it is) and then asked if it has a cab & loader (it does). The dealer then said I have all the tractor I need and that those minimum hp requirements are intended to make sure a 2wd open station tractor is heavy enough to pull the mower on hills.

The first time I mowed with the TM800, I paid close attention to the tachometer when I was cutting into heavy crop. The engine rpm barely dipped. I later discussed this with the Vermeeer dealer and he said amish in this area used a 35 hp engine to run that mower and pull it with horses. Evidently, manufacturers are extremely conservative when the publish tractor hp requirements.

I use the loader on that same tractor to move 4x5 round bales. The loader is rated to lift 2,250 lbs to full dump height. I keep a 96" rear blade on the 3-point for counter weight.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I own a Hesston 1120 (14' cut) and pull it with no problem with a CIH JX80 (67 PTO HP on Dyno), there is no to very little load on the engine to run the mower in any density of crop. I am on flat ground here, so a can't speak to how it would handle hills. This is also my loader tractor (open station) and I use it to load two 45 - 55% 3X3X6' square bales, it handles the loading just fine with 660lbs of cast iron balast on the rear hubs, but I wouldn't want any less weight than that for two bales.


----------



## HunterMyers (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for your replies guys, i appreciate your time. My ground is in really good shape and for the most part flat.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a Kubota M7040, rated @ 68hp. Last weekend I used a JD 926 MO-CO with flail conditioner -9ft 9inch cut- to cut about 15 acres of 8 month old Hermothia. (Either there was rain on the way, or the ground was too wet to cut any sooner.) Some places I was able to run in 3rd, but most was in 2nd or 1st gear. It was all my tractor wanted. 
The is the only experience I have with cutting hay in the last 25 or so years. I would suggest going a little more HP than less, if you have the option.
As for loading, I've never had any trouble with the FEL on this tractor, and I have piled some rather large trees on top of a burn pile.
Good luck!


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Guy I used to work for ran a NH 12' non hydroswing with a 530 Case. Ran it just fine. HP isn't the issue with your 499(within reason of course)

It all depends if you want the mower throw around the tractor or if you want the tractor to control the mower. A long day of the mower throwing the tractor around will seem more like an eternity.


----------



## ackirchoff (Apr 17, 2010)

I pull a 499 with a Ford 6610 cab tractor. 72 pto hp and no concern with power but I would not want anything lighter if you have side hills.


----------

